# DX code for Estogen Replacement?



## Orthocoderpgu (Dec 12, 2008)

Is there a DX code for a patient who is on Estrogen Replacement?


----------



## lynkern (Dec 12, 2008)

That is the treatment; think about why she is receiving the Estrogen replacement.


----------



## Orthocoderpgu (Dec 12, 2008)

Thank you for opening my eyes !


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Dec 12, 2008)

What about V07.4?

*Hormone replacement therapy*

The term “postmenopausal” was moved to a parenthetical note for code V07.4, to denote that this code should be reported anytime a woman is placed on estrogen replacement therapy. ICD-9 also has clarified that it is not appropriate to use V58.69 (long-term [current] use of other high-risk medications) for patients on hormone replacement therapy—instead, select code V07.4.

http://www.obgmanagement.com/article_pages.asp?AID=3434&UID=

http://www.icd9data.com/2008/Volume1/V01-V86/V01-V09/V07/V07.4.htm

I provided the 2nd link since I don't have an ICD-9 book ( I'm at home)

Your thoughts?


----------

